# Mojacar



## baranca (Oct 9, 2015)

Thinking of moving to Mojacar just wondered if I can still receive programmes through my SKY HD box if I have the right dish. Does this area receive the signal okay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baranca said:


> Thinking of moving to Mojacar just wondered if I can still receive programmes through my SKY HD box if I have the right dish. Does this area receive the signal okay. Thanks for your help.


:welcome:

have a look at this website - there's a map somewhere on it which shows coverage in Spain Sky TV Spain. UK TV in Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. English TV in Spain. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British T


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

baranca said:


> Thinking of moving to Mojacar just wondered if I can still receive programmes through my SKY HD box if I have the right dish. Does this area receive the signal okay. Thanks for your help.


We have a good reception with a 1.8 m dish although at certain times of the year the HD channel reception is a bit iffy but other channels ok.


----------



## baranca (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for that info Dowror. 

Will be visiting Mojacar shortly to look for a long term rental.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

All kinds of rentals are available in Mojacar Playa. In fact, it is a Renters Market there with hundreds of apartments/houses/villas/duplexes available especially for private rental. Best of Luck and I'm sure you will enjoy your stay there.


----------



## baranca (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Leper for the information.

Where is the best way to find out about long term private rentals?. We have looked on Kyero but there does not seem to be a lot of properties for rent.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

There are hundreds and hundreds of properties to rent in Mojacar Playa. Call to urbanisations that you like. Knock on doors, get telephone numbers/email addresses/contacts of people who rent out their place(s) and you will getter a better deal renting privately. It requires a bit of work, but well worth the effort. It is likely that you will meet people who want to rent out their property too.


----------

